# Macbook qui ne s'allume plus



## dzombie (16 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous, alors je vais essayer d'être le plus précis possible.

Comme j'ai reçu mon nouveau Macbook, j'ai souhaité préparer l'ancien (un Macbook blanc de 2007) pour la revente.
Je me suis d'abord attaqué au nettoyage (éponge magique un peu humide) du clavier.
Ca a fonctionné nikel.

J'ai ensuite allumé l'ordi, et j'ai entrepris d'installer Snow Léopard pour le remettre à 0.
Me suis rendu compte trop tard que je ne faisais qu'installer l'OS, alors que je voulais tout effacer.
Bref, j'ai laissé faire le truc quand même.

Après 45 minutes, l'installation était terminée. Le Mac redémarre.

J'arrive sur la page de login, j'entreprends de taper mon mot de passe, et là j'ai l'impression que ça rame. Je me rends alors compte que non, j'ai comme l'impression qu'une touche est bloquée et la partie mot de passe se remplit sans cesse seule.
Je tente un redémarrage, rien ne change.

J'éteins alors le Mac pour ensuite le redémarrer. 
Problème : il reste éteint.
Je n'arrive plus à le rallumer, en appuyant sur la touche alimentation, il ne réagit même pas...

Ce n'est pas un soucis d'alimentation vu que je vois la petite lumière verte...

Le problème viendrait de où selon vous ?
Que faire ?

Merci par avance.


----------



## tonrain (16 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, 

la petite lumière verte comme tu dis signifie juste que l'ordinateur reçoit bien du courant par le secteur.

On commence par le début. Tu retires la batterie, tu débranches ton ordinateur du secteur, tu ouvres ton ordinateur, et tu le mets à l'envers sur le sol. Eventuellement un petit coup de sèche cheveux à la place.
Rebranche le secteur.

On remet tout à zéro:

-Tu appuies sur le bouton de démarrage; tu maintiens Commande, Option, P et R jusqu'au redémarage (Même s'il ne démarre pas).

- Tu restes appuyer sur le bouton de démarrage après avoir retiré la batterie et tous les câbles pendant environ 10s.

Re-connecte le secteur, et tente de le redémarrer en appuyant sur la touche Alt. S'il démarre et qu'il affiche les disques de démarrage, tu mets celui de Snow Léopard, et tu recommences la "clean install".

Voila, je cherche une autre solution...


----------



## dzombie (16 Juillet 2010)

Merci, malheureusement aucune de ces solutions n'a fonctionné


----------



## tonrain (16 Juillet 2010)

Le plus malheureux serait que la carte mère ait grillé, ça coûte vraiment cher, rien que la pièce...


----------



## dzombie (16 Juillet 2010)

Arf...
Je ne comprends pas, c'est bizarre tout de même ce problème je trouve...
Le mac fonctionnait avant que la touche merdouille et que je l'éteigne...

Je ne comprends pas


----------



## C@cTuS (18 Juillet 2010)

oui tout fonctionnait , avant que tu ne mettes du liquide sur ton clavier ( eponge humide ) , qui a du  foutre en lair quelques touches et le bouton power ; j espere sincerement pour toi que la carte mere n' a rien .

D' apres les symptomes , c est clairement ca ( touche qui parait enfoncée et maintenant ne s' allume plus ) .


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (18 Juillet 2010)

dzombie a dit:


> j'ai comme l'impression qu'une touche est bloquée et la partie mot de passe se remplit sans cesse seule.



Trop humide ton éponge.... 

Fait comme kignon t'as dis, avec la partie sèche cheveux en mode Froid, ou alors chaleur minimale. (Faudrait pas faire fondre les touches du clavier maintenant ! )

Tu retires la batterie, tu débranches ton ordinateur du secteur, tu ouvres ton ordinateur, et un petit coup de sèche cheveux sur FROID et direction du clavier, et comme si tu essayais de faire passer l'air sous les touches.

Puis, tu restes appuyer sur le bouton de démarrage après avoir retiré la batterie et tous les câbles pendant environ 10s.

Et après tu fait un essaie.


----------



## Maruchan (19 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, je rebondis sur le problème de dzombie car j'ai un peu le même problème.

Mon MacBook fonctionnait parfaitement jusqu'à avant-hier. Hier, quand j'ai voulu l'allumer, rien... Il ne s'allume plus. Même le bouton d'alimentation magnétique ne semble plus marcher, il y a juste un voyant vert palot et pas le voyant orange qui prouve que normalement le mac se recharge.

J'ai essayé plusieurs fois de retirer la batterie, les câbles, puis d'appuyer longuement sur le bouton d'allumage et de tout rebrancher mais cela ne change rien....

Une idée de l'origine du problème?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Juillet 2010)

Enlève tout, débranche la batterie. 

Tout en enfonçant le bouton Power, branche l'alimentation. 

Est-ce que l'ordinateur démarre ? (Ventilateur au max - Il faut l'éteindre rapidement après)

(Valable pour les deux)


----------



## Maruchan (19 Juillet 2010)

Oui, l'ordinateur démarre de cette façon.

Je l'ai éteint rapidement après. Puis rallumé avec la batterie remise en place. Il s'allume, le ventilateur reste au max, toujours pas de voyant lumineux du côté du cordon magnétique...


----------



## Dramis (19 Juillet 2010)

As-tu laissé la batterie se vider au complet?


----------



## Maruchan (19 Juillet 2010)

Peut-être, c'est possible. J'avoue ne pas être sûr de ça...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Juillet 2010)

Essaye à nouveau ça : 


> J'ai essayé plusieurs fois de retirer la batterie, les câbles, puis d'appuyer longuement sur le bouton d'allumage et de tout rebrancher mais cela ne change rien....


Et dis nous si ça démarre ou pas. Et si oui, si le ventilo tourne à fond ou pas. 

Si ça démarre pas mon verdict est : clavier foutu. 
Mais il vaut mieux demander l'avis d'autres personne que moi.


----------



## Maruchan (19 Juillet 2010)

Nop, en faisant ca, ca redémarre pas, j'ai essayé 3 fois sans succès.

J'ai réessayé de retirer la batterie, d'appuyer sur power et de brancher en même temps, ca démarre avec le ventilo à fond.

De nouveau après, je remets la batterie et j'essaye de démarrer, ça démarre pas.

Tu penses que ca pourrait venir du clavier? Snif ca va être coton de changer ça sachant que c'est un MacBook japonais avec un clavier...japonais...


----------



## Dramis (19 Juillet 2010)

Maruchan a dit:


> Peut-être, c'est possible. J'avoue ne pas être sûr de ça...



Si la batterie a été vidé au complet, tu dois la retirer du macbook, attendre 24/48 heures, la remettre et faire un reset du pmu au premier boot.

et c'est repartie pour un tour.


----------



## Maruchan (19 Juillet 2010)

Dramis a dit:


> Si la batterie a été vidé au complet, tu dois la retirer du macbook, attendre 24/48 heures, *la remettre et faire un reset du pmu au premier boot*.
> 
> et c'est repartie pour un tour.




EUhh....y a la partie soulignée que je comprends pas....:rose:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Juillet 2010)

Même si la batterie était naze, il pourrais au moins démarrer sur le secteur, non ?


----------



## -oldmac- (19 Juillet 2010)

Vire ton clavier et fait contact avec un tournevis entre les 2 contact Power de la carte mère comme ça tu sera si c'est le clavier ou la carte mère mais moi je pense que la carte mère est HS!

PMU : Power Management Unit (unité de gestion de l'alimentation : Vire tout les cable et batterie et reste appuiyez 10 secondes sur le bouton de démarrage !


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Juillet 2010)

Maruchan a dit:


> EUhh....y a la partie soulignée que je comprends pas....:rose:



Il s'agit d'un MacBook donc on ne parle plus de PMU mais de SMC.

Les explications et instructions sur cette page :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1411?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## -oldmac- (19 Juillet 2010)

Effectivement tu as raison !


----------



## Dramis (19 Juillet 2010)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Même si la batterie était naze, il pourrais au moins démarrer sur le secteur, non ?



Le mien il ne redémarrait pas sur secteur...


----------



## Maruchan (19 Juillet 2010)

Aie ca a l'air de se compliquer là...

J'imagine qu'une carte mère c'est pas donné.

Euh sinon je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait virer le clavier d'un MacBook. Faut s'y connaitre pour faire ça ?(vous aurez sûrement compris que je n'y connais vraiment pas grand chose)


----------



## Maruchan (23 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

je reviens vers vous avec l'explication de mon problème, j'ai porté le MacBook chez un réparateur Mac.

En fait c'était le cordon d'alimentation qui était mort, donc le courant ne rentrait plus dans le Mac tout bêtement et la batterie s'était gentiment complètement déchargée.

Merci de votre aide en tout cas!


----------

